# just picked this up



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

What a beauty. Any wood in that lapstrake design? I love the lapstrakes. My dad had a 24' Jersey sea skiff built by a guy named Tobin up on the Hudson. If I ever scan the photos, I'll put them on here some day.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Good looking boat. Nice lines.

And because some of the older members around here have been slacking.....

Looks Tippy!


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> What a beauty.  Any wood in that lapstrake design?  I love the lapstrakes.  My dad had a 24' Jersey sea skiff built by a guy named Tobin up on the Hudson.  If I ever scan the photos, I'll put them on here some day.



fiberglass hull

boat's made by bluefin boats : http://www.bluefinboats.com/boats.php?bsId=3


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

Sweet!!!


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

That's nice lookin'. Looks kinda like a caribiana.


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

thanks guys !

i put together a nice little j12 last year - been looking around for a repalcement

gonna leave it "as is" for this season - run it around and see how i like it - then make some upgrades...


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice!
I gotta thing for those lap strake hulls too!


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice skiff and a bluefin uffff!!
Any pics on that j12.
I have one waiting to start the rebuild.


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

the j12 - it was a standard set up,2 bench seats.
turned it into a side console...


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

[smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]Thanks for the pics. Mine is the same setup standard to bench seats. I am planning on doing a rear deck with baitwell,storeand gastank,front deck, storage under the deck, sidemount rod holder with flush inserts to the front deck. Am still thinking about center console if i can find a 25hp or stay with my 15hp tiller and make a center grab bar with the cooler and accesories mounts. will see. I am planning on using foamcore instead of wood to keep the weight down seens am a 286 guy. What hp did you have for j12.


----------



## cuzz22000 (Jun 30, 2010)

That things looks familiar pelican... think I've seen it on another site. Great looking dory will be posting pics of my dory here soon.


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> That things looks familiar pelican... think I've seen it on another site. Great looking dory will be posting pics of my dory here soon.



you've got a really nice set up on your dory ! you gotta put up some pictures of your's !


----------

